# MICKY 07. THE JOURNAL.



## micky07 (Jul 23, 2009)

Well then, like so many before me, I have decided after a lot of thought to start a journal.

I am 37yrs old.

male.

90.7 Kg.

5ft 10.

Body fat at approx 20%. (ouch)

I have been interested in bodybuilding since the age of 17. As like most, I have read numerous mags etc etc, bought the videos and dvd's and attended quite a few shows. In a nut shell, I love it. I have always wanted to step on a competition stage but have always thought that there would be no way I could achieve what was required. I have fell in and out of the training and diet over the years but something has always got in the way, so now I have decided to dedicate to the challenge with hopefully the help of the uk muscle support. It will be hard and I am in no doubt that it will take a lot of time.

Can I do it?

Time will tell.

Im just finishing writing out my diet with the help of a mate. Im on a fairly clean diet at the moment but need adjustments. I will post it when its complete.

*Training.*

MON = CHEST & TRICEP

TUE = BACK & BICEP

WED = ABS & FOREARMS

THUR = SHOULDERS & TRAPS

FRI = LEGS

SAT/SUN = REST

I would prefare to do more of a split, but this suits my life more at the moment.

Cheers all :beer:


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

Good luck micky. :thumb:

just got back into it myself at 36


----------



## micky07 (Jul 23, 2009)

xpower said:


> Good luck micky. :thumb:
> 
> just got back inti it myself at 36


Cheers pal, gonna need it me thinks.


----------



## micky07 (Jul 23, 2009)

As promised. The initial diet.I will Carb cycle at 200/300/350g with approx 300g protein per day.

LOW CARB 200g

Meal 1 :80g oats, 1tbs honey, prot shake, multi vits.

Meal 2 : 200g chicken, 95g rice, almonds.

Meal 3 rot shake, BCAA, glutamine.

TRAIN.

Meal 4 : Prot shake, BCAA, glutamine, creatine.

Meal 5 : 140g rice, 200g chicken, almonds.

Meal 6 : Baked pot/sweet pot with veg with either chicken/beef/fish.

Meal 7 : cottage cheese, 6 eggs, spoon of peanut butter.

The meals will be the same every day. The carbs will just be altered depending on which carb day it is With the addition of some simple carbs immediately after training on medium and high carb days. One cheat meal on a saturday.

I will run this for a couple of months and then assess again.

Comments welcome.

Cheers.


----------



## micky07 (Jul 23, 2009)

Quality cheat meal, a KFC with all the trimmings followed by a magnum icecream, smashin. Steak for tea, what a day!


----------



## micky07 (Jul 23, 2009)

Some before pictures, a mountain of work to do.









[/ATTACH]

COMMENTS WELCOME.


----------



## micky07 (Jul 23, 2009)

High carb day today. Loved it apart from the oats first thing this morning, fookin battle but hey ho all for the cause. Had a decent training session, chest and tricep, no major weights as I dont confess to be particularly strong in the slightest.

A.M 40 Mins cardio, fast walk on treadmill, incline 4.

Lunch time weight training.

*CHEST*

3 x 15 warm up sets of flat bench press.

4 x flat bench press, 12,10,10,8 reps.

3 x incline dumbell press 12,10,8.

3 x decline dumbell press 12,10,8.

3 x flat flyes 12,10,8.

*TRICEP*

3 x 10 dips.

3 x tricep extension 15,12,10.

3 x tricep reverse grip extension. 12,10,8.

3 x single arm extension. 10,10,10

weak as pish for the pressing, good on triceps.


----------



## micky07 (Jul 23, 2009)

Medium carb day today, again I found it ok apart from the morning oats. Any suggestions to allow easy eating with the first meal would be appreciated.

Training today was Back and Biceps.

*BACK*

2 x warm up sets of T bar rows.

4 x T bar rows, wide grip. 12,12,10,8.

4 x seated rows, close grip. 12,10,10,8.

3 x pull downs. 12,10,8.

3 x reverse grip pulldowns. 10,10,8.

*BICEP*

5 x EZ bar curls. 10,10,10,8,8.

3 x dumbell hammer curls.

Felt ok during the session apart from a poxy little cold that is pis5in me off.

Low carb day tomorrow.

Cheers all.

Again comments welcome.


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

Not a bad starting place that physique mate.

Better than mine was lol


----------



## micky07 (Jul 23, 2009)

xpower said:


> Not a bad starting place that physique mate.
> 
> Better than mine was lol


Cheers mate. Appreciated.


----------



## micky07 (Jul 23, 2009)

Low carbs today, found it ok as i am glad of the rest from food. Trained abs and forearms,quick half hour session.

ABS

3 x 30 fit ball crunches

3 x 15 leg raises

3 x 15 seated ab machine crunches

3 x 15 cable side bends

FOREARMS

4 x 10 barbell standing wrist curls.

4 x 10 reverse grip wrist curls.

Hopefully these posts are showing, as they do not appear on my new posts page, even when somebody posts on it. If somebody can confirm that it is appearing i would appreciate it.

Cheers.


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

going well mate, keep it up!!!


----------



## micky07 (Jul 23, 2009)

Kezz said:


> going well mate, keep it up!!!


Thanks mate, starting to settle into it now.


----------



## bigbob33 (Jan 19, 2009)

Nice journal! Keep up the good work mate


----------



## micky07 (Jul 23, 2009)

bigbob33 said:


> Nice journal! Keep up the good work mate


Cheers bob. Thanks for the support.


----------



## micky07 (Jul 23, 2009)

Now then, Ive loved today. High carb day with a good shoulder and trap workout. Still slightly struggling with the first meal of the day, ****1n oats, hate them. Gonna spread the morning carbs out a bit to ease the pain. Training went like this...

A.M : 40 Mins cardio. Life Fitness cross trainer level 10, keeping my heart rate at 130ish.

*SHOULDERS & TRAPS*

2 x warm up sets

4 x Dumbell shoulder press. 12,10,10,8

4 x Dumbell front raise. 12,10,8,6

4 x Lateral raise. 12,10,10,10

3 x Bent forward lateral raise. 15,12,10

6 x Barbell shrugs. 12,12,12,12,12,40

I was happy with the shrugs. I was comfortable with 120kg for twelves finishing of with 60kg for fourty.

Lovin it now. Already thinking of tomorrows leg session.

Until Then.


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

Have you tried the powdered oats?

Put them in ya protein shake & you'll hardly notice them


----------



## micky07 (Jul 23, 2009)

xpower said:


> Have you tried the powdered oats?
> 
> Put them in ya protein shake & you'll hardly notice them


I will get some on Saturday mate, sounds like a solution. Cheers.


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

http://www.myprotein.co.uk/products/instant_oats are what most use


----------



## micky07 (Jul 23, 2009)

xpower said:


> http://www.myprotein.co.uk/products/instant_oats are what most use


Thanks again mate, the diet will be great if it works. Deffo gettin some.


----------



## micky07 (Jul 23, 2009)

Well another great day apart from my lingering cold, however, medium carbs and legs today.

2 x warm up squat sets.

5 x squats 10,10,10,8,6.

4 x Leg extensions 12,10,10,10.

4 x leg curl 12,12,10,10

2 x inverted leg extension superset with walking lunge.

2 x everted leg extension superset with walking lunge.

2 x leg extension superset with walking lunge.

3 x Adductor machine 12,10,10.

3 x Abductor machine 12,10,10.

4 x single calf raises

4 x seated calf raise.

The superset exercises were done continuous. I done 10 reps of inverted extensions followed by walking lunges straight into 10 everted followed by walking lunges, and to finish, 10 normal extensions followed by walking lunges. I performed this twice, it was quality, I was buzzin off it. Gonna pay for it tomorrow like but who cares.

Well its a low carb day tomorrow,so going to save my cheat meal until sunday. Two days off training now and then it continues monday. Cant wait. All in all its been a good week.

Cheers all.

:beer:


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

Glad to see your enjoying it Micky :thumbup1:

That's half he battle


----------



## micky07 (Jul 23, 2009)

Low carb day, Going to get a bit of fast walking in with the dog for an hour then a chilax with my BodyFitness magazine and shout at the kids.

Would also like to wish a mate of mine good luck who is opening a new supplement store in Blackpool selling supps & clothing, with an in house therapist for massage. Good luck Kirk.


----------



## micky07 (Jul 23, 2009)

Well the old legs are payin for fridays session now, wreckin me, love it.

High carbs today and a cheat meal for tea, smashin. Chest and Tricep tomorrow, cant wait, also gonna weigh myself to see if there has been any alterations. I have also been reading about bicep training in the latest BodyFitness magazine. It talks about picking one exercise only per training session and doing more sets, dont know if anybody on here trains like this but I would like to know peoples results if you do please.

Also I have been reading BodyFitness for a while now, I think its one of the best mags you can get and would highly recommend it.


----------



## micky07 (Jul 23, 2009)

I would like to start with saying congratulations to all the UK Muscle competitors who competed at the weekend. As I have said in another post, looks like the universe is going to be a show of fantastic physiques and I will be there, Cant wait.

Anyway today was ok, started the day off with a weigh in. I am now 93.4kg. A medium carb day and chest and triceps to train which was good.

*CHEST*

Warm up

5 x flat barbell bench press. 12,10,8,6,4.

4 x incline barbell bench press. 10,10,10,8.

4 x decline dumbell bench press. 10,10,8,8.

4 x cable crossover. 10,10,8,8.

*TRICEP*

3 x extensions 12,10,10.

3 x kickbacks 10,10,10.

3 x dumbell over head press 10,8,8.

Also I have decided that I am going to stick with Powerbeck supplements.

I find them good and reasonably priced.

I am also on week two of taking Epistane at 30mg per day which up to now am finding alright, possibly still a bit early to tell maybe.

Thanks for reading and any comments will be taken on board.

Cheers all.


----------



## micky07 (Jul 23, 2009)

Low carb day, Felt a bit tired to be honest. I have seemed to flip now with the diet a bit as I used to find the morning oats a struggle but now im throwin them down no problem, but the night time eggs are now makin me gag, suppose you cant win in this game. Trained Back and Biceps today.

*BACK*

5 x T bar row 12,10,10,8,8.

4 x dumbell rows 12,10,10,8

4 x close grip pulldown 10,10,8,8.

5 x good mornings. 15,12,12,12,10.

*BICEPS*

5 x machine curls 12,10,10,8,8.

5 x reverse grip ez bar curls.

I may start to look for some alternatives to chicken next week to give me a change and if poss save some dosh. Any Ideas off you guys would be great.

In a bit.!


----------



## micky07 (Jul 23, 2009)

Hello. Didnt have time yesterday to update so yesterday was high carbs with cardio, abs and forearms.

40 mins cardio on the cross trainer (Lifefitness) on level 10 keeping HR between 120 & 130 bpm. My fitness level is quite good at the minute so coping fine, boredom being the battle.

*ABS*

5 x 20 fit ball crunches.

5 x 25 ash pole twists.

4 x 15 cable twists.

5 x 12 leg raises.

5 x machine crunches. 20,15,15,15,12.

3 x 15 sit ups.

*FOREARMS*

5 x 25 barbell standing wrist curls.

5 x 30 barbell standing reverse curls.

Still on 30mg of Epistane and munching on Powerbeck supps.

Didnt have time to train today, so Im going to hit the shoulders lightly in the morning and then train legs at lunch. Not ideal, but I want to get my body parts in for the week. Its a low carb day too, should be ok though.

:rockon:


----------



## micky07 (Jul 23, 2009)

Well I started this mornin feeling great, I was wide awake and ready for the day. Low carbs day which upto now I am fine with. Because I missed shoulders yesterday I snatched a quick light weight session this morning and then saved what energy I had left to hit legs at lunch. So the training went like this....

*SHOULDERS*

6 x dumbell lateral raise. 12,12,12,10,10,10

3 x barbell front raise 10,10,10

4 x rear delt machine 12,12,10,10.

4 x rope cable upright row 12,12,10,10.

*LEGS*

7 x decline leg press 12,12,12,10,10,10,10. ( Worked up to 220kg ) PB.

3 x leg extensions 12,12,12.

3 x leg curls 12,12,10.

3 x single leg curls 8,8,8

3 x adductor machine 15,15,15.

Finished with my favourite supersets with inverted/everted leg extensions supersetted with walking lunges. I nearly collapsed, quality!!!

Then hit some calf raises.

So after all that and then sortin the kids out because the missis is heavily pregnant and sick, and also having to take one of them to a swim party I am now officially fagucked. Roll on high carbs tomorrow. Wahoo!!


----------



## micky07 (Jul 23, 2009)

Thankfully a rest day with high carbs, well when I say rest Ive been walking for 30mins with the dog so I suppose thats a little cardio, no records broken though. Also been and replenished the diet stock at Asda which will hopefully last 2 weeks. Bloody expensive this dieting lark. Still trying to decide what to have instead of chicken on occasions. Wondering what the equivalent to 200g of chicken would be if I had mince etc. Help with this would be good.

I have also decided to up the dosage for the last two weeks on Epistane to 40mg per day as from today.

Have a good weekend.

:beer:


----------



## micky07 (Jul 23, 2009)

Hello all. Medium carb day today along with my one and only cheat meal of the week. A sunday roast with all the bits and bobs followed by a piece of chocolate cake and ice cream, smashin!. I like to make sure that my weekly cheat meal is on a high or medium carb day for obvious reasons.

No exercise today and on my second day of 40mg of Epistane as opposed to the 30mg I have had for the last two weeks.

I have had 3wks of training on the current exercise regime. Im planning on carrying on for another three weeks and then moving to the 5 x 5 system for six weeks. I will also review my diet at that point and tweek it if needed.

I have had a lot of views on this journal which I am pleased about, but not many comments so I dont know peoples views, if its sh1t or not. All comments are welcome and advice appreciated, I wont cry.

Cheers.


----------



## micky07 (Jul 23, 2009)

The missis says she is binnin all the mirrors coz she is sick of me lookin in them, I said well if maybe now and again she passed me a positive comment, I may stop. Anyway low carbs today, and back to the training. Started this morning with cardio for 35 mins on the LifeFitness cross trainer keeping the HR at approx 140 ish. Then a couple of hours later I trained chest and triceps.

*CHEST*

6 x flat bench press 12,10,8,7,6,3.

3 x incline bench 10,10,8.

4 x decline dumbell press 10,10,8,8.

4 x pec dec flyes 10,10,8,8.

4 x dips 10,10,8,8.

*TRICEPS*

3 x pushdowns 12,12,10.

3 x reverse grip pushdowns 12,12,10.

3 x single arm rope pushdowns 12,10,10.

Enjoyed training and felt good. The diet is not the most appertising but just got to keep on tickin. I have already had comments that im looking different, two people even asking me if im on gear, so something must be goin right.


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

gotta love the mirrors :thumb:


----------



## micky07 (Jul 23, 2009)

xpower said:


> gotta love the mirrors :thumb:


Would be fagucked without them mate, couldnt rely on the missis to give a true reflection, she just dont get it. :beer:


----------



## micky07 (Jul 23, 2009)

Busy day today, struggled time wise with work etc so didnt do any cardio (gutted) not! nor was there any time for biceps. Did train back though. High carb day with the change of having brown rice now with my meals, actually found one that cooks well and tastes fine, Asdas own brown basmati.

*BACK*

6 x T bar rows 12,12,10,10,10,8.

4 x wide grip pulldowns 12,10,10,8.

3 x reverse grip pulldowns 10,10,8.

4 x close grip seated rows 12,10,10,8.

4 x good mornings 12,12,12,12.

Had a good pump off this session, felt really good. Kept the weight at a slightly lower level than usual and concentrated on slow strict form.

A bit of a change tomorrow because I have brought legs forward to thursday this week, so tomorrow will be shoulders and traps with abs and forearms. Cant wait.

Adios!


----------



## micky07 (Jul 23, 2009)

Hello, Ive been a bit busy the last few days so heres the update.

Wednesday was a busy day with lots of training. Shoulders,traps,abs,forearms and a bit of cardio.

A.M

*SHOULDERS & TRAPS*

5 x lateral raise 10,10,10,10,10

4 x barbell front raise 10,10,8,8

3 x dumbell front hammer raise 7,6,5

4 x machine press 10,10,8,8

3 x bent forward lateral raise 10,10,10

4 x barbell shrugs 20,20,15,12

3 x upright row 10,10,10

*FOREARMS*

4 x barbell curls 30,30,25,25

4 x reverse barbell curls 25,25,25,25

P.M

40 mins cardio, crosstrainer, H.R 130 -140.

Followed by a half hour abs session.

Needless to say I was knackered after it all.

THURSDAY

I hit biceps in the morning as I missed them on tuesday. Then in the afternoon I trained legs which was a killer, especially on low carb day.

*BICEPS*

8 x ez bar curls 12,12,10,10,10,8,8,6

4 x dumbell hammer curls 10,10,8,8

*LEGS*

6 x squats 12,12,10,8,8,6

5 x leg press 12,10,8,8,8 260kg PB

3 x leg extensions 12,10,10

3 x leg curls 10,10,10

Again finished of with tripple set extensions with walking lunges.

Im loving the leg training at the moment, used to hate it. Anyway feeling tired this week, up about three times a night for a p155 because of all the fluids, feel like im in me 80's, but at least I got all me training in for the week. No training now until monday. A bit of a cheat weekend as im out in Liverpool on saturday with the lads. Cant wait. Wahoo!!

Again comments would be great.


----------



## micky07 (Jul 23, 2009)

Weigh in this morning. 94.9 kg. 4.2 kg up since the start. I feel like I have put some fat on because I aint done enough cardio. May sound strange but my legs feel heavier. Gonna up the cardio this week if poss to try and take a little off. Last week on Epistane this week. Dropping down to 30mg per day. Would appreciate some ideas for a good PCT.

Cheers all.


----------



## micky07 (Jul 23, 2009)

Another busy week ahead. Managed to do chest,tricep and cardio yesterday.

*CHEST*

6 x seated chest press 12,12,10,10,8,6.

4 x pec dec 12,10,10,8.

3 x cable crossovers 10,10,10.

3 x dumbell incline press 10,10,8.

*TRICEP*

3 x dumbell kickbacks 10,10,10.

3 x rope extensions 12,12,10

3 x single arm extensions 10,8,8.

P.M - 35 mins on spin bike, steady away.

Today was a busy one, only managed to train back today.

*BACK*

5 x seated close grip rows 12,10,10,8,8.

4 x wide grip pulldowns 12,10,10,8.

4 x reverse grip pulldowns 10,10,10,8

3 x straight arm pulldowns 12,10,8.

Because of the time factor and not able to do as much cardio as liked, I am gonna change the diet a bit, as I put chunk on very easily. Going to do low,med,low,med,high. then back again. see what happens.


----------



## micky07 (Jul 23, 2009)

Now then, yesterday I trained abs, forearms and biceps. I also managed to get another half hour cardio session in. This time I used the Lifefitness summit climber, what a killer that b.stad is. Felt good after it though.

The diet seems to be suiting me better at the moment as I dont feel as bloated, my high carb day is tomorrow and as I have not had time to train today, I intend to hit shoulders in the morning and legs in the afternoon. That will be all the body parts hit this week.

Saturday will be the last day of my Epistane cycle and I will start my pct even though I dont feel as though I need one but I will.

Still using the PowerBeck Supps at the moment as I am happy with the taste, cost and I think they are working. I would like to thank Kirk at PROMUSCLE Blackpool for the great deals on the supps. Cheers mate.

Just wondering what to do next. Got another week before I change to 5 x 5 training and would like to do another Pro-hormone after this pct but with something a bit stronger than Epistane if somebody could suggest something.

Big day tomorrow.

:beer:


----------



## micky07 (Jul 23, 2009)

A high carb day, loved it, also managed to get all my training in. I hit shoulders this morning and legs early afternoon. I also managed to get 40 mins cardio. Falling asleep now as I am well and truly fagucked. Kids are goin to bed soon and the missis is at a charity thing, so I will be able to chill. I might stick one of my training DVD's on for a bit of added inspiration. So here goes..

SHOULDERS

6 x lateral raises 12,10,10,8,8,6.

4 x front raises 10,10,8,8.

4 x rear delt machine flyes 10,10,8,8.

4 x upright row 12,10,10,10.

LEGS

7 x squats 12,12,10,10,8,8,6.

4 x leg extensions 12,12,10,10.

4 x leg curls 10,10,10,10.

3 x calf raise 25,25,25.

3 x seated calf raise 25,25,25.

Tried to concentrate on isolation exercises for shoulders, left out presses. Got a really good pump.

Off shopping tomorrow for the supplies. If anything is causing me problems with the lifestyle, its the price of the diet, friggin expensive, as you all know. Going to get a few nice sauces for the chicken. Im sick of the woodsmoke bbq sauce now, need a different taste. Two days rest now, getting the nursery ready for child number three, should be with us in 5 wks, another girl to add to the other two little nightmares. Anyway see you soon. :thumb:


----------



## micky07 (Jul 23, 2009)

Well what a busy week along with computer problems. I was starting to feel sluggish at the end of last weekend so decided to more fitness type exercise this week so I hit three hard weighted circuits on mon, wed and friday with cardio on tuesday and thursday and I must admit, felt a lot better for it. Been off the epistane now for a week, I had no sides really apart from a few slight headaches during the four week cycle, however, during the circuits this week, fook me, back pumps like you never believe, never had them before and dont want anymore. Them buggers are cripplin lol .

Anyway im still ploddin with three good weeks of training left before the birth of me new littlin, then the training will obviously have to take a side seat for a bit. Ill try to keep more updates this week.

Cheers all :beer:


----------



## micky07 (Jul 23, 2009)

Hello all. No posts for a while due to computer problems and my 3rd child was born a week ago so i have been a bit busy. Back in the gym tomorrow and back on track


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

micky07 said:


> Hello all. No posts for a while due to computer problems and my 3rd child was born a week ago so i have been a bit busy. Back in the gym tomorrow and back on track


 Congratulations Micky:thumb: :thumb: :thumbup1:


----------



## nc007 (Nov 21, 2010)

keep it up.


----------



## micky07 (Jul 23, 2009)

Cheers guys.


----------



## micky07 (Jul 23, 2009)

Im back on it, thank f..ck. A bit on the knackered side with the newborn and the diet is a bit sh1te as i seem to constantly have a babies bottle in my hand. Managed to get to the gym today and get some chest tri's and abs in, didn't brake any records, was just glad to be training. The session went like this.

*CHEST*

4 x flat bench press 12,12,10,8

4 x seated press 12,10,10,8

3 x machine incline flyes 10,10,10

3 x pec dec 8,8,8

3 x decline flyes 10,10,10

*TRICEP*

4 x extensions 15,15,12,12

3 x rope extensions 12,12,12

3 x single arm extensions 8,8,8

*ABS*

3 x weighted side bends 15,15,15

4 x decline bench sit ups 15,15,15,15

4 x decline bench alt sit ups 10,10,10,10

I felt great training after the short brake, cant wait for that ache tomorrow, wahoo!!

Back in the gym thurs and fri.

Until then

:thumbup1:


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

Enjoy the pain Micky


----------



## micky07 (Jul 23, 2009)

Im nice and tight after the last workout and lovin it. Back in the gym today and trained back and bi's. A good session in all even though im still fagucked bein up a lot with the new baby. The gym i train in when im not at work is proper old school, the equipment is some of the oldest ive ever seen but it hits the muscles better than the majority of the new stuff, quality!!

*BACK*

4 x lat pulls 12,12,10,8

4 x seated rows 12,10,10,8

3 x wide grip back machine rows 10,10,10

3 x reverse grip pulldowns 10,10,10

4 x good mornings 15,15,12,12

*BICEPS*

4 x dumbell screw curls 12,12,10,10

3 x dumbell hammer curls 10,10,10

3 x dumbell reverse grip curls.

Hopefully training tomorrow, all being well. Shoulders and traps.

:bounce:


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

Good to see your still pumping that iron mate.

Must be getting hard with the new family member n all :thumbup1: :thumbup1:


----------



## micky07 (Jul 23, 2009)

Cheers mate, Yep it's tirin but worth it I suppose pal. It can only get easier, I hope.


----------



## micky07 (Jul 23, 2009)

Blo0dy hell im tired, good session today though. Hit shoulders and Traps, forearms and a 10 min leg warmer to get em in the mood for next week. The diet is still quite sh1te due to eatin when I can and what I can, think I might drink some of this baby milk, must be good for yer.

*SHOULDERS*

4 x machine press 12,12,10,8

4 x smith machine behind the neck press 10,10,8,8

3 x barbell front raise 12,12,12

3 x rear delt machine 10,10,10

3 x lateral raise 10,10,8,6

*TRAPS*

4 x shrugs 15,15,15,15

4 x upright row 12,12,10,10

*FOREARMS*

4 X barbell standing wrist curls 25,25,20,25

4 x barbell standing reverse wrist curls 25,25,20,15

*LEGS (light sess)*

5 x squats 15,15,12,12

3 x leg extensions 12,12,12

3 x leg curls 12,12,12

3 x calf raise 25,25,25

Last couple of days of sh1te diet, got my chicken and rice stocks today, good old Asda! Proper scran starts monday and probably going to do another Pro hormone course the week after, if anyone can recommend a stack. A few ideas have been given through another one of my threads but the more help the better.

Would like some comments off members, good or bad and will probably take some more snaps soon to see if any changes as the wife still tells me with all her enthuiasm that she sees me every day and I look the same.

Cheers all.


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

Get some pics up Micky,bet you'll see obvious changes mate.

Those closest sometimes find it hardest to see a change as it's gradual & in front of their eyes.


----------



## micky07 (Jul 23, 2009)

xpower said:


> Get some pics up Micky,bet you'll see obvious changes mate.
> 
> Those closest sometimes find it hardest to see a change as it's gradual & in front of their eyes.


Will do mate, ill get the camera out over the weekend.

Cheers Pal.


----------



## micky07 (Jul 23, 2009)

Typical, gettin things back on track and the weather makes it a no go for the gym, couldn't get there, only managed one visit fookin wounded. The sort of good news is that my paternity leave finishes sunday so back to work and guaranteed gym, smashin!!

Im goin to try and hit cardio 4 times a week for 40mins and I am going to look at my training regime over the weekend after Ive put this fu1kin xmas tree up and shut the wife up, lol. I feel as though my upper body can develop reasonably, Im in no doubt that I need to develop all over but my chest and legs are the worst parts so I am probably goin to hit legs twice a week and see what happens. Have been recommended to use trenavol or megavol for my next pro H cycle aint decided which one yet. Anyway I managed chest,tricep and abs this week.

*CHEST*

5 x seated machine press 12,12,10,8,6

4 x incline d.bell press 12,10,8,8

4 x incline machine flye 8,8,8,6

3 x pec dec 12,10,8

*TRICEP*

3 x cable extensions 15,15,15

3 x reverse extensions 12,12,12

3 x v bar extensions 10,10,10

3 x single arm extensions 6,6,6

Finished off with some ab work including weighted side bends and decline twists and crunches. All in all a good session just eager to get on with it. Im gonna give it till just after xmas I think to put up some progress pictures.

In a bit !!


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

Good to see things going well(except the damn weather lol)


----------



## micky07 (Jul 23, 2009)

Cheers mate, its a pain in the ar5e, loved it when i was a kid and wondered why all the miserable grown ups were moanin. Im now one of those miserable grown ups who wants the snow to fu3k off.


----------



## micky07 (Jul 23, 2009)

A good training session today, back on the normal routine with chest and tricep. I also managed 30min cardio on the summit climber which I sickly enjoyed. Kept the chest training today to mainly compound exercises, back to basics. I seem to be struggling a bit at the mo with the diet for a number of reasons but hey ho it will be right.

*CHEST*

4 x flat bench press 12,10,10,8

4 x incline press 12,10,10,8

3 x decline press 10,8,8

3 x pec deck

*TRICEP*

4 x close grip bench press 10,10,8,6

4 x rope extensions superset with single arm extensions.

:beer:


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

looks a nice solid workout Micky,bet that canes the pecs in the morning


----------



## micky07 (Jul 23, 2009)

Hope so mate, legs tomorrow to get over the pain and again friday, need to hit them twice a week as they are sh1te. Hope your making progress pal.


----------



## micky07 (Jul 23, 2009)

Legs today and a bit of a clean up on the diet, just cooked me chicken and rice for the rest of the week, sorted.

*LEGS*

6 x squats 12,12,10,10,8,8

4 x leg extensions 12,10,10,8

4 x leg curls 10,10,10,10

3 x varied angled leg extensions superseted with walking lunges (killers)

5 x single leg calve raise 25's

4 x seated calve raise 25's

Shoulders tomorrow, smashin. Lovin it!!!


----------



## micky07 (Jul 23, 2009)

Hit shoulders yesterday, had a great session. Diet is more or less back on track now. I was supposed to train back today but had a smash in the car so im back home with no gym, wounded. Anyway yesterdays session went like this-

*SHOULDERS & TRAPS*

5 x military press 12,12,10,10,8

3 x lateral raise 10,10,10

3 x barbell front raise 10,10,10

3 x bent forward lateral raise 10,10,10

3 x upright row 10,10,10

4 x shrugs 15,15,12,10

Hopefully sort the car out or something and get back to it asap. F00k1n cars.


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

still smashing it I see.

Keep up the good work mate


----------



## micky07 (Jul 23, 2009)

cheers mate, would have been smashin it today if it weren't for some farmers runaway sheep which has totalled the front of me car. [email protected]


----------



## micky07 (Jul 23, 2009)

Eyup, couldnt train thursday because of me crash so hit back and bi's yesterday. Also coz me car is fagucked ive been re-introduced to public transport for the first time in 20yrs . So my work journey now consists of a train journey and a 4 mile walk so I suppose thats getting some fastin cardio in as my mornin journey is at half six. I then use my return journey as a bit of extra cardio by picking the pace up. I sound like im enjoyin it, no its sh1t.

*BACK*

3 x wide grip pulldowns 12,10,10

3 x close reverse grip pulldowns 12,10,10

3 x close rope pulldowns 12,10,10

4 x good mornings 15,15,12,12

*BICEPS*

3 x hammer curls 12,10,10

3 x alternate curls 10,10,10

3 x ez curls 10,10,8

Just gonna have some high protein guiness and sh1t black in the mornin.

Have a guddin all.

:beer:


----------



## micky07 (Jul 23, 2009)

Two weeks off at christmas, stuffed myself sensless and drank large amounts of booze, quality!!. Managed to train bits and bobs last week but never broke any records, back on it properly today. First day of the clean diet, and what a killer. Enjoying the chicken and rice etc but cravin some chocky or something, wounded, but hopefully the cravings will go shortly. Serves me right for xmas binging.

*CHEST*

3 x decline flyes superset with flat bench press. 12,10,8.

3 x flat flyes superset with incline bench press. 12,10,8.

3 x seated machine press superset with dips. 12,10,8.

3 x dumbell pullovers. 10,10,10.

*TRICEP*

3 x overhead extensions 12,10,8.

3 x rope extensions 12,10,8.

3 x single arm extensions 12,10,8.

I also managed to do 30 mins fasting cardio this morning on the crosstrainer keeping at 140 bpm.

Hope everybody has a successful year and is getting back to it.

All the best !!!!

:beer:


----------



## micky07 (Jul 23, 2009)

Just cookin me chicken and brown rice for the next three days, legs are startin to ache after todays session, me thinks I wont be walkin so good tomorra, love it.

So it was legs today so no cardio, then I will hit legs again on friday. Tomorrow is back and Bi's, canny wait. Had three chicken and rice meals and one fish potato and veg. Had me oats this mornin and munchin some eggs and peanut butter before bo bo's so the diet is begining to get back on track.

*LEGS*

6 x squats 15,12,10,8,8,8.

4 x front squats 12,10,10,10.

3 x leg extensions 10,10,10.

4 x leg curls 10,8,8,8.

3 x adductor machine 25,20,20.

3 x abductor machine 20,20,20.

4 x single leg calve raises 25,25,25,25.

4 x seated calve raise 25's.

Enjoyed the session. Roll on tomorrow.

Comments welcome.

In a bit.


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

Good to see your still going strong Micky


----------



## micky07 (Jul 23, 2009)

Tryin pal, aint done as well as you though mate, keep it goin. Are you gonna compete this year, I think you should mate.


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

micky07 said:


> Are you gonna compete this year, I think you should mate.


 Your too kind mate 

but this old dog has no plans too


----------



## micky07 (Jul 23, 2009)

Ive been very busy the last few days so ain't had chance to get on the compumpa. Ive been able to stick to the planned diet fairly well, only giving in a couple of times due to the wife and work mates trying to get rid of the christmas leftovers, but bet I wasn't the only one lol :tongue: . I weighed in at 206lb on wednesday with still about 20% bodyfat :whistling: . No treats this week deffo! My aim now is to stay clean with one cheat meal a week as I did for most of this journal upto xmas. I struggle with my carbs, If I eat too little I go extremely flat, If I up the carbs I feel better but add weight like its going out of fashion, I am going to need a lot of trial and error to get it right this year. Fingers crossed and any advice is appreciated.

Anyway I hit back and Bi's on wednesday, shoulders and traps on thursday and second leg session of the week on friday, as planned. I am also doing cardio for as long as I can fit it in on non leg days. Time to get cookin the fuel for the next few days.

Cheers all.


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

tricky at this time of year.Too many treats/cheats every place ya go lol


----------



## micky07 (Jul 23, 2009)

Today was a good day eating wise, Had 3 protein shakes, 3 x chicken and brown rice meals, almonds, chicken and vermicelli noodles with veg. Only eggs to go thankfully. Hit chest and triceps today and managed 45 mins of cardio.

*CHEST*

4 x flat flyes superset with flat bench press. 12's.

4 x seated machine press 10's.

3 x pec deck 10's.

3 x incline flyes 10's.

*TRICEPS*

3 x overhead extensions 12,10,8.

3 x rope extensions 8,6,6.

3 x push downs 8,8,6

Enjoyed the training even though it was a bit of a rush. Training legs tomorrow in my local gym as I got a day off.


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

Keep up the good work mate


----------



## micky07 (Jul 23, 2009)

This week has been good, I managed to do all training as planned and my diet has been as I wanted. I was off work on tuesday so I hit legs at my local gym which the newest piece of kit must be about 20yrs old but it is quality, the range of movement on the leg extension machine for example hits the quads absolutely spot on. I also worked abs on tuesday and then chillaxed. Wednesday I done 35mins cardio on the crosstrainer maintaining 140 - 150 bpm and then had a very good back workout with good sets of T-Bar rows and goodmornings amongst others. After back I completed 10 sets on the bicep curl machine working up and down the stack. Today I also managed 35min cardio followed by a hectic shoulder and trap routine were I steamed through a lot of supersets. At the moment I am training the bodyparts I want on the planned days with cardio on all non leg training days. As for the exercises, I am going with what I feel at the time.

Supplement wise I am only using creatine and protein at the moment with plans to hit more pro hormones when the suppliers re-stock.

:thumbup1:


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

Sounds like you enjoyed the freedom micky.


----------



## micky07 (Jul 23, 2009)

Hello, Second leg day was on friday as planned.

6 x squats 12,10,10,8,6,6.

4 x leg extensions 12,10,10,10.

4 x leg curls 10,8,8,6.

3 x leg extensions supersetted with walking lunges (killers)

Chest and triceps tomorrow with cardio.


----------



## micky07 (Jul 23, 2009)

Yesterday was chest and triceps. Had a decent sesh, also gruelled through 40 mins on a spin bike. Tuesday today so legs were on the menu and a light cardio session. Going to reduce the amount of carbs im having as the belly is getting bigger which makes me feel sluggish and then I start to lose interest. Each day my diet is the same -

06.30 protein shake.

08.00 oats and honey.

10.00 brown rice and chicken with almonds.

12.00 creatine and fruit.

TRAIN

13.15 protein shake and simple carbs.

13.35 brown rice and chicken.

15.00 brown rice and chicken with almonds.

18.00 a form of carbs and protein and veg.

20.30 protein shake or eggs.

As I said this is what I eat daily with little or no change, the scales are bust at the min so guessing the weights. Anyway I shall not bore any longer, back and bi's tomorrow and im gonna start really upping the cardio.


----------



## micky07 (Jul 23, 2009)

Well then, wednesday was back and biceps, concentrated on mainly pull down type exercises varying the grips with seated rows and good mornings. Finished off with 6 sets of machine curls and 4 sets of cable curls, got a great pump off this session. Weighed in at 94 kilos, again thinking that a lot of this weight is on the old gut, find it a nightmare to shift. I also did cardio for 45 mins on wednesday and again on thursday along with shoulders and traps then got in me car which wouldnt start so had to get AA out and they towed me home, which also meant I couldnt train legs today, [email protected]

I would appreciate it if somebody could add some advice on the gut shifting, I know its down to the diet and cardio, but would like to hear from people with the same problems, as my gut grows with even small amounts off carbs, any tips?


----------



## micky07 (Jul 23, 2009)

Now all, been a bit of time updating, just been busy with work, the family and decorating [email protected] that the wife keeps making me do. Im still keeping to the same routine training monday to friday.

mon - chest and triceps

tue - legs and abs

wed - back and biceps

thurs - shoulders and traps

fri - legs and abs

Doing cardio on all days apart from leg days and steady away with the diet which is semi strict at the moment. Im having a break from supplements at the minute apart from protein powder and mixing the exercises up, doing two weeks on supersets ( compound and isolation) and then two weeks solely compound. Im waiting for an appointment for a minor opp so when I get that I can plan a bit more.

I managed to hurt me lower back this week supersetting leg press with walking lunges which is causing sciatic pain [email protected] :cursing: , gutted. Hope it eases off by monday.

:thumb:


----------



## micky07 (Jul 23, 2009)

Thank god me back has eased a great deal. Trained chest and triceps yesterday with 40 mins of cardio and a good diet. Never went too heavy on the weights due to the back but still had a good session. Today was legs, started off nice and steady , again to test the back and only went up to 100kg for squats but did do 8 sets, then I used reasonable weight on the isolation exercises apart from the leg curls as the back was ney liking them. All in all I am still battling on and still have a sh1t load of graft to do but I WILL get there.


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

good to see things are going reasonably well for y mate.


----------



## micky07 (Jul 23, 2009)

Cheers mate, its a long road.


----------

